

YooPlace Ranks Popular Twitter Items With Replies, Mirroring Hacker News - louismg
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/08/yooplace-captures-twitters-top.html

======
sc
140 characters is not enough space for a URL and commentary. You end up
getting things like this:

[http://yooplace.com/thread/seths-blog-like-your-hair-is-
on-f...](http://yooplace.com/thread/seths-blog-like-your-hair-is-on-
fire-1db5/)

Each of these "comments" works more like an upvote than anything else.

------
cawel
_We'll see if YooPlace can do more than the others have, and get real traction
with the new features before Hacker News sues them and wants their interface
back._

:)

------
shawndrost
Wow, clever way to bootstrap your user-generated news system.

